# Just a Reminder



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Once again today I saw a couple of bowhunters via security cameras in RED BUTTE CANYON. *THIS AREA IS CLOSED!!!*

The entire canyon is closed to the public, from ridge to ridge, top to bottom. You have an entire Wasatch Front to hunt for nearly 4 months. This small area doesn't offer much anyway. The local conservation officer makes regular visits and all others permitted to enter the canyon are watching. Losing your hunting license for a few years isn't worth it for poaching deer or elk out of a closed area. I mean, you guys aren't still bowhunting anywhere else in the state, so why are you in RED BUTTE CANYON???

Things like tresspassing into restricted areas gives bowhunting a black eye and also gives fuel to anti's if the issue of closing the extended hunts ever comes up for revue.

Please, pass the word: RED BUTTE CANYON IS CLOSED TO HUNTING, ALL OF IT. PERIOD.

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Is that canyon always closed to hunting? I only ask because isn't it on the wasatch and therefore part of the extended....just like city creek? I'm not the one hunting in there...I already got my deer. I am just asking because I didn't know.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, It's in the extended area, BUT IT"S CLOSED TO HUNTING!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So, it is always close and there should never be any hunters in there no matter what time of the year it is?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> Once again today I saw a couple of bowhunters via security cameras in RED BUTTE CANYON. *THIS AREA IS CLOSED!!!*
> 
> *The entire canyon is closed to the public, from ridge to ridge, top to bottom*.
> .....
> Please, pass the word: RED BUTTE CANYON IS CLOSED TO HUNTING, ALL OF IT. PERIOD.


I have never hunted anywhere in this area nor plan to, but having been in the canyon I can say that I have seen many people walking dogs and hiking in the area on the trail on the east side of the fence. Was it just an error in saying that it is closed to the public or only closed to hunting?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just hunting.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

From the yellow gate at Red Butte Gardens to the brown gate is accessible for non-motorized traffic during daylight hours. From the main gate (brown gate), which is placarded as a botanical research area and Red Butte reservoir, to the top is closed to the general public and hunting.

Read the proc on SL county and closed areas.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

..............so, I have a question..........................Is Red Butte canyon open or closed? :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Keepin it fer yerself aye? You sly rascal... :wink:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

How far pass the reservoir is closed? there is a lot of country behind the reservoir.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

inbowrange said:


> How far pass the reservoir is closed? there is a lot of country behind the reservoir.


The whole canyon is indeed closed! Ridge to ridge, top to bottom! 
The Big Game Guidebook specifically refers to "the Red Butte Natural Research Area", and the Red Butte Natural Research Area website says it is 7.25 sq. miles in size. Though I couldn't find a map of the exact Area, per the Fort Douglas topo map, there is no way you can get a 7.25 sq. mile area in that canyon without going all the way to the top. Stay out! Don't cause problems for extended area archery hunters!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

a friend of mine has been doing a sting up their with the sheriffs dept and are going to bust a few guys in the next week or so.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The sting worked and a few guys will be paying a hefty fine and possible loosing their hunting privileges for a while. 

We as hunters need to police ourselves. This unit is too great to loose to a couple of idiots. If you see anyone breaking the rules especially on the up and coming rut hunt turn them in. 

Program sgt Scott Whites phone number into your cell phone and call him if you see anyone where they shouldn’t be. 801-372-3061


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> The sting worked and a few guys will be paying a hefty fine and possible loosing their hunting privileges for a while.
> 
> We as hunters need to police ourselves. This unit is too great to loose to a couple of idiots. If you see anyone breaking the rules especially on the up and coming rut hunt turn them in.
> 
> Program sgt Scott Whites phone number into your cell phone and call him if you see anyone where they shouldn't be. 801-372-3061


Excellent!!! Last year at the parking lot at the top of Big Mountain Pass I had a Salt Lake Deputy Sheriff ask me as I was locking up the truck if I was going to wear hunter orange since an any weapon bull moose hunt was in progress. I didn't realize I needed it and didn't have any, so I went down the mountain to the Aspen Grove Camp and borrowed some from some bowhunters I had met the day before. They were smart enough to bring it and had extra. In any case, you need to know that law enforcement agencies are cooperating, so do it right.


----------

